# best (lawfully-owned) gun-friendly townships to live in near Boston?



## Magyar (Aug 12, 2011)

It seems like Massachusetts is unpredicatable from place to place in its gun laws or tolerance. As i am preparing for a move there can anyone suggest townships around Boston that are the friendliest towards gun ownership and even concealed carry? I want no more than a 30 minute commute to the Beacon Hill/Union Wharf area where my job would be located. i appreciate any help. Thanks


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Duplicate Thread


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Here is your answer, Guide to gun rights in your Massachusetts town


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

Mtc wins this thread


----------

